# Using Hop Flowers



## Jim_Levet (16/6/05)

I have come up with an idea to save an hour or so off my day and save some water. I am brewing an APA tomorrow and would like to use some Cacade flowers I grabbed during the week. I have decided to use Ray's method of putting the boiling hot wort into a cube, leave it for a few days and then dump it in the fermentor just like a Wort Kit. Here is my cunning plan. I have an old grain bag which I will place in the cube, in it I will put the Cascade flowers. I plan to run the boiling hot wort straight into the bag. When its finished, tie a knot and put the lid on the cube, making sure I squeeze out all of the air.
Any comments, tips, or suggestions?
I will name this a Sartor Pale Ale!
If it was a Bitter I would name it after Clover Moore!

James


----------



## voota (16/6/05)

Sounds interesting, where did you manage to get cascade flowers from?
, Chris


----------



## Jim_Levet (16/6/05)

NZ grown Cascade flowers, got them from my local HBS.
James


----------



## dickTed (16/6/05)

OK, so what's Sartor, and who's Clover Moore?

BTW voota, does that answer your question?


----------



## Jim_Levet (16/6/05)

Frank Sartor- Ex Sydney Lord Mayor now NSW Enviroment Minister. He is the guy in charge of making it rain.
Clover Moore is also a State MP and currnet Sydney Lord Mayoress. She wears dog collars.
Bit of a Sydney joke, kind of like The Swans!
James


----------



## voota (16/6/05)

yeha thanks jim. I'll get on my local HBS's back about them.


----------



## Darren (17/6/05)

JL,
An old grain bag? Grain has alot of "bugs" on it that will likely cause an infection. Probably best to just dump the flowers into the hot beer, no bag.
Try to get that hot "beer" down to about 20 degrees C as soon as possible (2-3 hrs optimal).
Dry hopping could be an option!
cheers
Darren


----------



## Jim_Levet (17/6/05)

Darren
The grain bag I used is like a hop bag but alot bigger. It got boiled the other day in my pre brew clean up. Hot wort is in the cube already! Got an early start (3.30am) with a TV in the garage to watch the golf! 
Catch ya
James


----------

